# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الغيرة نوعان شوكة تؤلم أو زهرة تنعـــــــش

## max_11

الغيرة نوعان :
شوكة تؤلم
أو زهرة تنعش  
الغيرة أيضًا ثلاثة أنواع:
نوع كالموسى يجرح
ونوع كالسكين تقطع
ونوع كالسيف يقتل  
والغيرة أيضًا أربعة أنواع ... بل وخمسة وعشرة
فنحن نعتقدها كثيرة أنواعها ...... لكنّا مخطئون
فالغيرة نوع واحد فقط 
والبشر هم من يختلفون
البشر هم النوعان ............ والثلاثة والعشرة
أمّا الغيرة فواحدة  
نحن نغار بقدر ما نخاف ..... فالغيرة مجرد خوف
فنحن نخاف على ما نملك......... وعلى من نحب
ولايوجد من لا يخاف .... والخوف أيضًا نوع واحد  
هناك من يرى أن الغيرة حلوة المذاق أحيانَا ....
أو مرّة المذاق أحيانًا .... في الواقع هي بلا طعم
نحن من نجعلها حلوة ................. أو مرّة
فهي لا تختلف بل نحن من نختلف
إن شئناها حلوة كانت 
أو شئناها مرّة كانت 
نستطيع ذلك بالعقل ........ لأن الغيرة عاطفة
ولا يسيطر على العاطفة سوى العقل
كما أن العقل لا يعيش وحده بلا عاطفة   
في النهاية ......
ليس مهمًا أنواع الغيرة كم هي ... بل من هو صاحبها 
ولا مهم مذاقها ............. بل من صنع هذا المذاق ؟؟؟؟؟!

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي

 تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------


## max_11

تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------

